# JCB Large HP Tractors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

All it takes is about a quarter million. Nice sounding rigs.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/built-for-performance-with-broad-capabilities-NAA-aimee-cope/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ill bump my cjeck to 300 and include a side entry skid. Check may be made of rubber...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The guy that I get hog manure from runs three 280(?)s. I've ridden in them briefly. They seem nice.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I always though one would be nice forroading between fields a long distance away.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn nice rigs. I'll take two, they're small....


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I remember when 100hp was a BIG tractor


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a guy around here using an older jcb to bale with a 3x4 baler


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Teslan said:


> There is a guy around here using an older jcb to bale with a 3x4 baler


Guy here has one on a 3x3 and broke the axle on baler going across a rough bridge.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Guy here has one on a 3x3 and broke the axle on baler going across a rough bridge.


Always wondered what the point is of having a tractor that will do 35+ mph when the equipment isn't designed for it.

Will be an interesting day to see somebody's help not paying attention and see how good a disc with a wore out hitch could get to whipping.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Even if the tractor is designed to go 35mph and you were not pulling a implement.....the pucker factor would be severe if you had to "lock up" the cleated tires on pavement at 35mph.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Always wondered what the point is of having a tractor that will do 35+ mph when the equipment isn't designed for it.
> 
> Will be an interesting day to see somebody's help not paying attention and see how good a disc with a wore out hitch could get to whipping.


Big ones running around here have air brakes. So do the tankers they pull behind 'em. Looks like they have no trouble stopping THAT implement.

I'd love to have one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Even if the tractor is designed to go 35mph and you were not pulling a implement.....the pucker factor would be severe if you had to "lock up" the cleated tires on pavement at 35mph.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You suppose they have anti lock brakes as well?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> You suppose they have anti lock brakes as well?


LOL.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Speaking of brakes:

Do 4WD tractors other than Kubota (only tractor brand I have driven with 4WD) have a feature where if the tractor is in 2WD and the brakes are applied, the 4WD is briefly engaged to add some engine braking to the front axle??

Really helps mine.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Speaking of brakes:
> 
> Do 4WD tractors other than Kubota (only tractor brand I have driven with 4WD) have a feature where if the tractor is in 2WD and the brakes are applied, the 4WD is briefly engaged to add some engine braking to the front axle??
> 
> Really helps mine.


Everyone of ours does. Well I don't know about the MF 1759. Haven't driven it much and it doesn't go that fast anyways.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Speaking of brakes:
> Do 4WD tractors other than Kubota (only tractor brand I have driven with 4WD) have a feature where if the tractor is in 2WD and the brakes are applied, the 4WD is briefly engaged to add some engine braking to the front axle??
> Really helps mine.


All of our Deere's do. (5000 and 6000 series) The front axle is engaged anytime you push both brakes and won't disengage until you release at least one. It really helps relieve the pucker factor when being pushed down a greasy wet hill by a 500 gallon orchard sprayer!


----------

